
Your Raise Is Now Based on Next Year’s Performance - shanghaiaway
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-07-09/your-raise-is-now-based-on-next-year-s-performance
======
shanghaiaway
I think this hits close enough to home for everyone that we can together
declare the idea of AI predicting anything as extremely stupid.

